# Should I sell my best tracks on audiojungle?



## Fraxer01 (Jan 6, 2023)

I've always been recommended to sell the music I never released on audiojungle. These are essentially all the tracks that sit on the computer in an unfinished state for years. No use for them other than this... But now I'm wondering, Is there any problem that can arise when selling your best tracks? This is music I have released on my youtube, spotify and other stores. It's already making me money there, but now I'm thinking of adding another source of income by posting those same tracks on audiojungle too so people can use it in projects. Technically that has 0 negative repercussions, right? I'm viewing it as just another site to post on when releasing a new track. Am I missing something?


----------

